# Vaporesso Armour draining the battery



## Ruwaid (16/4/20)

Hi guys
Wanted to know if anyone had experience with this happening to their Armour Pro mod? Mod seems to drain power much faster than I thought it would.

Not even sure if its just my mind but my thinking is: running a 20700 battery in the mod and using a mtl rta only. 0.75ohm at about 18w. I get barely a day from about 7 to 8 puffs per hour. Please correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't I be getting much more. Oh and this is on normal wattage not hard.

I get a little more than that from my tiny Pico Ipower nano with integrated battery. I let the Armour Pro sit with a fully charged battery with no use and the battery is full each time so its only when its being used it starts draining fast.

Any thoughts guys?

Thank you

PS...haven't tried another 20700 battery unfortunately or even a 18650 as the mod is missing the adaptor. Just wanted something to check first for possible fault before getting another 20700/21700 battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Wanted to know if anyone had experience with this happening to their Armour Pro mod? Mod seems to drain power much faster than I thought it would.
> 
> Not even sure if its just my mind but my thinking is: running a 20700 battery in the mod and using a mtl rta only. 0.75ohm at about 18w. I get barely a day from about 7 to 8 puffs per hour. Please correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't I be getting much more. Oh and this is on normal wattage not hard.
> ...



Have you done the SW update. Also, set your screen to be as dim as your eyes can tolerate.
I did both of those and get at least 2 days of MTL use.
for DL use - i get a day off a 21700, and abour 6 hours off a 20700.


----------



## Ruwaid (16/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Have you done the SW update. Also, set your screen to be as dim as your eyes can tolerate.
> I did both of those and get at least 2 days of MTL use.
> for DL use - i get a day off a 21700, and abour 6 hours off a 20700.


Thanks bru...Its on 1.04 and reran the update a few days ago when I first noticed the behaviour. Dimness set low and took off the clock as well now.


----------



## blujeenz (16/4/20)

What you can do is fact check your mod.
Read the volts and ohms while firing and use that to calc the amps. Then multiply the volts by the amps and see if the answer matches your selected watts.
eg, my Pulse 80w reads 4.16V @ 0.43 ohms, 4.16/.43=9.67A
9.67A* 0.43ohms = 40.27 W which is acceptable as I have my mod set to 39W. (some losses are inevitable)

Lastly, I created my own 18650 adapter using a 5mm length of 9.5mm copper tube that I filled with solder. This copper/lead button was then sleeved with high temp RTV silicone that was molded on a spare 18650 batt.
I've been using it for the better part of a year with no issues.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (16/4/20)

@blujeenz thank you bud
Mine is:
4.85v / 0.73 = 6.64
6.64 * 4.85 = 32.2W which is strange as I have my mod set to 20W currently. What does this indicate?
And brilliant idea for the adaptor. After reading on how you made it I then thought to myself...Wonder if they sell the adaptors separately. LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RuiG (16/4/20)

I got that behaviour on 2 of my Armour Pros.

First I updated firmware to 1.04
Turn off clock
Turn SMART off
Turn AUTO off

Screen light and time out doesn't make much difference.

Don't use VW-N because it's bugged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @blujeenz thank you bud
> Mine is:
> 4.85v / 0.73 = 6.64
> 6.64 * 4.85 = 32.2W which is strange as I have my mod set to 20W currently. What does this indicate?
> And brilliant idea for the adaptor. After reading on how you made it I then thought to myself...Wonder if they sell the adaptors separately. LOL


Somewhere there either a short or a a contact issue. Change the atty and see if you get the same reading as above.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (16/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Somewhere there either a short or a a contact issue. Change the atty and see if you get the same reading as above.


After using @RuiG tips, the difference between my answer and actual wattage settings seems to be smaller hence better. Lets see battery life now. Tried two other atties now and answer is around the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @blujeenz thank you bud
> Mine is:
> 4.85v / 0.73 = 6.64
> 6.64 * 4.85 = 32.2W which is strange as I have my mod set to 20W currently. What does this indicate?
> And brilliant idea for the adaptor. After reading on how you made it I then thought to myself...Wonder if they sell the adaptors separately. LOL



IMO it would suggest a problem with the electronics. It could be that the "management "system is seeing a high "false" resistance.
Perhaps a dry joint somewhere in the electrical path, I'd go over all solder joints, especially the high current path, with a hot iron and fresh solder. I prefer the older lead based solder as the newer tin based stuff is prone to dry joint fatigue.

I also searched online locally for any type of 18650 adapter and found none, hence my diy creation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RuiG (16/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> After using @RuiG tips, the difference between my answer and actual wattage settings seems to be smaller hence better. Lets see battery life now. Tried two other atties now and answer is around the same.



Glad to help.

Don't forget that in pre-heat modes the initial voltage always has a spike. You need to check voltage drawn after it stabilizes down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @blujeenz thank you bud
> Mine is:
> 4.85v / 0.73 = 6.64
> 6.64 * 4.85 = 32.2W which is strange as I have my mod set to 20W currently. What does this indicate?
> And brilliant idea for the adaptor. After reading on how you made it I then thought to myself...Wonder if they sell the adaptors separately. LOL


They do sell the adaptors separately...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/4/20)

I'm on a single 18650, 3ml a day. Easily 200+ puffs. 0.7ohm, 20W and I very rarely get less than 3 days out of a 2 year old battery. 

I couldn't tell you what, but something is definitely up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (17/4/20)

@Ruwaid It's strange that you didn't get an 18650 adaptor with the mod. I did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (17/4/20)

Thanks guys. I assume its the battery. Only way to test is another 21700/20700 (which I don't have just yet) or use one of my 18650's until I get an adaptor. @Hooked mod was a cheapie with no adaptor included.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks guys. I assume its the battery. Only way to test is another 21700/20700 (which I don't have just yet) or use one of my 18650's until I get an adaptor. @Hooked mod was a cheapie with no adaptor included.


I have a mod that when I leave the battery in overnight. It's completely drained at cutoff voltage. The thing is, it's a squonker and I know there's juice leaking in somewhere because the mod stays wet with juice. The other mod I have with issues,I have to constantly clean the 510 on the mod.(no juice leaks)
I don't want to tell you to open the mod but take a square of TP. Precious stuff in today's life, and clean out the 510 to check for moisture.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

